# Bringing wife to UK on spouse visa



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi 
I have ilr in uk . and now I want bring my wife in uk. I start work at dominos in august2014 my they pay me 4 weekly pay in to my bank .my 4 weekly pay 1600 or some time more. they send me payslip by email. they accept email copy payslips. and also my company owner change company name in oct 2014 and they send me following letter. .

I am writing to inform you that DPSK Ltd. has acquired the existing business of DPGS Ltd T/A Dominos Pizzas with effect from today. As a result of the transfer of the Business, your employment has been transferred from DPGS Ltd to DPSK Ltd.
The Company is of the opinion that this transfer is covered by the Transfer of Undertakings (Protection of Employment) Regulations 2006 (“TUPE”), under which your employment would continue with DPSK Ltd on the same terms and conditions as you currently enjoy.
It is therefore our understanding that the TUPE provisions will protect your employment, holiday, sickness and all other terms and conditions of your employment and affording you the security that your service has earned under employment legislation.
If you have specific concerns or require clarification regarding this matter please do not hesitate to contact your respective Area Manager.

so I want ask when I can apply in feb2015.
thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about change of company name. You can still apply under Cat A, working for the same employer for 6 months. Just attach that letter to your payslips.
£1,600 every 4 weeks is £400 a week or £1,733 a month, so you meet the requirement under Cat A. Make sure you send payslips covering 28 weeks. As you are non-salaried, they take an average over 6 months and annualise it. You can apply in February.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi
if I send payslips covering 28 weeks.then I have 7 month.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since you receive your pay slips by email they will need to be authenticated by your employer by either being stamped or accompanied by a letter verifying their authenticity.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aulakhjatt84 said:


> hi
> if I send payslips covering 28 weeks.then I have 7 month.


No. A month can have 4 or 5 weeks, so 28 weeks is around 6.5 months. Since you need to send the minimum of 6 months, the nearest is 7 x 4-week payslips.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

so I start work 4th aug so when I can apply?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

28 weeks from 4 August.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

16th February 2015.


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Does the 28 weeks count for someone who was employed by same employer for many years? Do I just submit 6 months worth of payslips? Lets say my husband applies in February ; I will need to submit payslips from August -January? Or does it have to be exact 28 weeks? Apologies to use your thread to ask this question.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under Cat A, last 6 months of payslips and corresponding bank statement. Cat B, last 12 months of payslips and bank statement. If you are weekly paid, last 26 payslips, and if paid every 4 weeks, 7 payslips to take you over 6 months.


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Joppa


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi if I get 4 weekly pay £1650 and start work 4 aug and 25 January I have 24 weeks and I can use 2 weeks holiday payslips.
thanks


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

its like 1650*6=9900(24week)
plus 2week holiday pay like 200
9900+200=10100
26 week then I can apply in 2st February or no thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you salaried or non-salaried? If you are salaried, why aren't you getting paid holiday at the same rate as your normal salary (around £410 a week but only £200 holiday pay for two weeks)?


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi im non salaried .they pay me minimum rate.6.50.its ok holiday pay can cover 2 week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In that case you take an average over 6 months, including your holiday pay. You will meet the requirement from the figures you quote. Make sure your letter of employment clearly states you are non-salaried, hourly-paid etc.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

so I can apply in 2th February.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if you have at least full pay record from the previous 6 months, i.e. from 2nd August.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi sorry im again I start work 4 aug 2014
My 1st payslip on 8.9.2014
2st 6.10.2014
3st 3.10.2014
4th 1.12.2014
5th 30.12.2014
6th 26.01.2014
Its ok I can apply in 2 February. Sorry im ask again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are paid every 4 weeks, right? So you need payslips covering AT least 6 months, which in your case is at least 7 payslips covering 28 weeks. I know you mentioned holiday pay for 2 weeks, but you still need 7 payslips, and work out accordingly. 
Your dates are wrong. So please list all the payslips received since you started work in August with date and amount, and I will tell you which ones you must submit. Be careful, as inadequate payslips mean refusal.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Joppa how do now if the worker is salaried or no salaried ?my husband works two days in restaurant he got paid weekly the same wage and he has payslips also he will get two weeks paid holidays.in this case is he salaried or no salaried


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Does he get paid the same regardless of how many hours he puts in? If yes, he is salaried, and if not, unsalaried.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes Joppa he is paid the same wage regardless the hours he works .so had he the right for the paid holidays even if he is non salaried ?


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

My 1st payslip on 8.9.2014 £1651
2st 6.10.2014 £1769
3st 3.11.2014 £1717
4th 1.12.2014 £1789
5th 30.12.2014 £1800
6th on 26.01.2015 nearly £1700


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need one more payslip to take your employment to over 6 months.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi Joppa
I gone apply spouse visa for my wife In feb2015.can send me sample for letter from employer and later from landlord. and how long before application I can get this and how long before she can done tb test .
thanks


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi 
im gone apply spouse visa for my wife .I want know about my employer letter my company give letter but they write on company letter pad just my name , date of birth my ni number, when I start work, job title, my contract tipe . but they no write about my salary .
any body can help me its okay ? 
thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

aulakhjatt84 said:


> hi
> im gone apply spouse visa for my wife .I want know about my employer letter my company give letter but they write on company letter pad just my name , date of birth my ni number, when I start work, job title, my contract tipe . but they no write about my salary .
> any body can help me its okay ?
> thanks


Get them to put your salary/wages - and when you mean write hope you mean its a typed letter on headed paper and signed by someone in authority


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

yes its typed on headed paper and signed by authority person but no mantion about my wages.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

I need or its oky


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They must state your salary, or it's of no use.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi I have spoke with employer but they said they can't write bcoz my 4 week pay up down.so plz tell me I can apply with this letter and show payslips.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi
So u mean I have to write wages on letter. But if they no write down then I can't apply.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

What I can do if they no write?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's up to you to persuade your employer to give your salary details, or your application will be refused. 


> (b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming: (i) the person's employment and *gross annual salary*; (ii) the length of their employment; (iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and (iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).


Annex FM1.7 5.6.1.

If you write it in yourself, it will be regarded as fraud, and you will be banned from entering UK for 10 years.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am submitting the online application spouse visa for my wife really soon. I have a few questions:

1. I have chosen the option Settlement-Settlement-Wife on the visa4uk website. Is this correct if im sponsor in the UK and my wife in india 

2. For the question, "How long do you intend to stay in the UK?", do I put permanently or ?
and also my wife need submit again application form and appendix2 with document in india . 
thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Yes.
#2 Usual answer is the length of the visa you are applying for, which is 30 months.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks and need submit application again when appomint ,


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi all
I have apply spouse visa for my wife .I have summit all documents . but my employer not write my annual gross on my my employer letter .and uk embassy send me following email.


This refers to your application for entry clearance to the United Kingdom. In order to process your application further, you are requested to provide the following documentation: 

1. Sponsor's employment letter from Domino's. It must state the gross annual income.

You can send the document at [email protected] OR by fax on xxxxxxx. Please provide us the document on or before 01/04/2015 and mention your name, date of birth and above file reference number xxxxxx. If we do not receive these documents before the above said deadline, we will take a decision on the documents available.
I have request to my employer for the document but they just write my aug 2014 to feb 2015 earring gross £13548 its okay or no .

pls help me thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should really state the gross annual pay you are receiving, not just what you have actually received in 6 months.
You are lucky they didn't just reject you, so don't squander your chances now. Get the employment letter with required details, as we have pointed out to you.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

i have earn aug 2014 to feb 2015 £12185.63.but my employer not write my annual gross they write only my 7 month gross its okay.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

and I have start work in aug and apply visa in feb .I have earn £12185 in 28 weeks and now what is my annual gross.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

aulakhjatt84 said:


> and I have start work in aug and apply visa in feb .I have earn £12185 in 28 weeks and now what is my annual gross.


Sounds like you are non salaried (different amount of wages each month).

If you take your total for 7 months - 12,185 - and average it out that comes to 1,740.71 per month. Multiply by 12 = 20,888,57 per annum.

But don't know if this is the formula the authorities would use in your case.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have start work in aug and apply visa in feb .I have earn £12185 in 28 weeks and now what is my annual gross.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How are you paid? Salaried, unsalaried, hourly-paid?


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

I get pay £6.50 p/h .after 4 week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And do you have guaranteed minimum hours per week or on zero-hour contract?


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

zero hours


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

but they write on my employer letter permanent position on a flexi hours contract.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your expected annual gross pay will be your average over the last 6 months and annualised. So 12185 divided by 28 and multiplied by 52 = £22,629.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

so meet the requirement or no because some body told me I need earn £18600 then I have to apply.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but your employment letter should state your gross annual pay, or that you are unsalaried, on zero-hour contract at £6.50/hour and have earned £12,185 in 28 weeks.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

if they write on employment letter . zero-hour contract at £6.50/hour and have earned £12,185 in 28 weeks the okay.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They should still state your annual income.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

so I have do work again and wait 6 month more and I need again apply when I earn £18600?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Ask your employer to state your projected annual income.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

ok thanks lots lots thanks


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

aulakhjatt84 said:


> hi all
> I have apply spouse visa for my wife .I have summit all documents . but my employer not write my annual gross on my my employer letter .and uk embassy send me following email.
> 
> This refers to your application for entry clearance to the United Kingdom. In order to process your application further, you are requested to provide the following documentation:
> ...




Did the applicant get this email or the sponsor? (I mean was the email provided under your details or your partners?)


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi sorry am again my employer give following letter its okay.
ref; mr xxxxx
date of birth;xxxx
national insurance number ;xxxxxxx
to whom it may concern
this is to confirm that the employee named above started working from xxxxx
in our company.
this is permanent position on flexi hours contract .the gross earnings from 11 aug 2014 to 22 feb is £12185.63.his gross average is £22630.45.

so please tell me its enough about my annual gross.
thanks


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi Joppa
hi sorry am again my employer give following letter its okay.
ref; mr xxxxx
date of birth;xxxx
national insurance number ;xxxxxxx
to whom it may concern
this is to confirm that the employee named above started working from xxxxx
in our company.
this is permanent position on flexi hours contract .the gross earnings from 11 aug 2014 to 22 feb is £12185.63.his annual gross average is £22630.45.

so please tell me its enough about my annual gross.
thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Joppa thanks to help my wife get visa.
Thanks lots lots thanks


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi joppa I want sponsore my mum and brother in uk on vist visa I want ask which document I need and I need payslip is well.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need:
Your bank statement for last 6 months.
Letter of sponsorship offering free board and lodging (and anything else you are paying, such as air fare).
Evidence of suitable accommodation.
Their strong ties in India such as job, study, family responsibility, property ownership, business.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks joppa its I need 6 month bank statement only no payslips.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can add a few recent payslips to show the source of your income.


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok but I just start self employed .
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UKVI will want to know that your financial status allows you to sponsor them (i.e. have enough disposable income to do so).


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi I can or no sponsor my mum without payslips
Thanks


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

aulakhjatt84 said:


> Hi I can or no sponsor my mum without payslips
> Thanks


what do you actually mean?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

aulakhjatt84 said:


> Hi I can or no sponsor my mum without payslips
> Thanks


You need to show income and/or resources. How can you sponsor someone if you can't show that you have the ability to do so.

If you can't show income/resources you can't sponsor.

You've only just sponsored your wife for a spouse visa - so how are you maintaining her if you are now self-employed and can't show income?


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

*bring mum in uk on tourist vist visa*

Hi I want sponsor my mum form india I have saving £7000
But I no have payslips bocose I have just started self employed. So my question is how I can sponsor my mum.
Thanks


----------



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Aulakh jatt i am from jalandhar wAnt to apply my spouse visa my husband is in scottland . Can you please tell me your solicitor who applied your wife visa?


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi my solicitor from Birmingham


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

I read this whole thread and I am glad you've got the visa at the end. Joppa was right you were lucky they contacted you for the employment letter. I'm still waiting on my employment letter hope they write down overtime and what I've earned whitin the last 7 months.


----------



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello aulakhjatt if you dont mind please inbox me your solicitor name in my messages only if its ok for you thanks


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Mh solicitors 
Wolverhampton


----------



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks very much


----------



## aulakhjatt84 (Dec 28, 2014)

£450


----------

